# Vino is Home



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

After a LONG day – Vino is finally home. Poor little guy had a bit of an upset tummy at the start of our travels but it eventually passed. He was very quiet and mild manner in and out of the carrier. I was actually surprise I thought with all the noise and commotion at the airport he would be fussy, barking and whining but he wasn’t. He was a good little trooper; so brave! This morning he’s been drinking water, ate some of his food and playing with his “new” toys. I think he is going to be a toy-hoarder. LOL He grabs a toy, take it to bed, then go grabs another one and take it to the bed….. he’s a funny little guy.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

More Pix...he looks like a little rabbit in the carrier. Tomorrow he will be 10 weeks old. He weighs 4.9 oz.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Yay!! Congratulations!! Vino is adorable!!! I cannot believe he is ten weeks old and only 4.9 oz.!! Chester is eight pounds and only 9 weeks old! Looks like you're off to a pretty good start!! Good luck!!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Awwww, he is adorable! He looks so cute on the big pillow with the toys. 

Dionna loves toys and yes, she will take them to her crate and will play with them in there. And also all over the house.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! He's adorable!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is beautiful. I love his coloring. He has the same coloring that my grandparents' old border collie had. She was gorgeous.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats!! He is just the sweetest little thing ever! You are going to have so much fun watching all his puppy cuteness!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations on Vino's arrival! Enjoy!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Very cute indeed!

Cuteness overload!

Elizabeth does have awesome havs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! He's ADORABLE!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He is adorable! You are in for lots of fun!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations!!!

Welcome home Vino, you're adorable.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

:welcome: Vino. As everyone else has said, you are a cutie.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

I love him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome! Vino is adorable!


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Wishing you lots of good times with Vino!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

he's a darling.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

*Update on Vino*

Update on Vino. Day 1, the big red dogs quickly welcome him but Cannoli was kinda of stand-offish; every time he wanted to "play" or get near her, she would run off. In one of the pictures, she would get on the couch so he won't reach her but he still tried. I felt so bad for both of them. My husband said give her time to adjust to him, he was right. By the 3rd day, all four were running around playing with each other. Vino loves to do the 500-dash around the living and dining room while the other dogs chase, he is sooo fast ☺ they can't catch him, it's too cute. LOL They love to play - Lucky for me, my husband taught the big dogs the word "gentle", they know to back off and be more gentle if they start to play too rough or if they start to get too excited.

I think, he is going to buds with Hunter, he seems to follow him around the most, sits with him, lays with him. I started "brushing" him just so he could get use to it and so he could get use to the grooming table too, he's a bit nerves being on top of it but he is doing well. Today, I plan to introduce the toothbrush to him, hopefully, he'll be like Hunter and love it. Cannoli HATES it. Hunter will sit at the bathroom door and wait his turn. Sometimes when I brush Roxxy, he tries to get in on her brushing too. LOL

I noticed Vino is more affectionate then Canela, wonder if it has to do him being a boy. The other difference is, he does like paper, napkins, receipts, remote controls, iPhone, he LOVES to run off with things, again, wonder it has to do with him being a boy. We have plenty of toys but he rather find other things to play with and run off with. He's a funny little guy.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Vino and his buddies are adorable! It's fun watching them all settle in and have a good time together!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

More pictures. I tried to get all four but its kinda of hard. The red dogs are "hunting" dragonflies and the littles are trying to stay out of sun.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Your "Reds" are GORGEOUS! Are they Rhodesian Ridgebacks? Whatever they are, they are beautiful. I love the look of fit, athletic dogs. 

The little white fluff is adorable.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> Your "Reds" are GORGEOUS! Are they Rhodesian Ridgebacks? Whatever they are, they are beautiful. I love the look of fit, athletic dogs.
> 
> The little white fluff is adorable.


They are Hungarian Vizsla; pointer dogs. They love to point; Canela has done it a few times, i think its funny she's pick that up, she even tries to chase birds too. The love being in the backyard - chasing rabbits, squirrels especially birds. They haven't caught anything - they are all show. LOL

They are very fast runners. Hunter keeps me fit, he's a real good running partner. Roxxy is a spaz, she reminds me of Phoebe from Friends when she goes running.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

The whole pack is absolutely darling


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought they were Vizlas. What a beautiful breed. I always admire them at the dog shows....sleek and fit. I understand they can be Velcro dogs too.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Beautiful dogs and Vino is precious!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> I thought they were Vizlas. What a beautiful breed. I always admire them at the dog shows....sleek and fit. I understand they can be Velcro dogs too.


Velcro is an understatement and it doesn't help they think they are lap-dogs but we love them.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

The boys found their morning hang-out spot....


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful pack you have there. Vino is so lucky. I love the earlier pics with him and all his toys!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE your Vizlas!!! That's the breed I would have if I had the energy for them!!! I think they are stunning, and every one I've met had been super sweet. (though some of them can be kind of timid) We were on the Maine coast for the weekend, and let Kodi run on the beach. He met a beautiful Vizla named Oscar, and the two of them had a great time together. Oscar was fairly young (3 yo) and didn't have any real experience with small dogs, but he was still very gentle with Kodi. They ran and chased, but Oscar didn't touch him once.


----------



## indymom76 (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness-Vino is precious!! Have fun with your pup!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Vino is beautiful, love his coloring. Your Vizals are also very beautiful.
Great pack you have there!!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

krandall said:


> I LOVE your Vizlas!!! That's the breed I would have if I had the energy for them!!! I think they are stunning, and every one I've met had been super sweet. (though some of them can be kind of timid) We were on the Maine coast for the weekend, and let Kodi run on the beach. He met a beautiful Vizla named Oscar, and the two of them had a great time together. Oscar was fairly young (3 yo) and didn't have any real experience with small dogs, but he was still very gentle with Kodi. They ran and chased, but Oscar didn't touch him once.


Karen, Yea - my guys are far from timid. They will meet and greet everyone that comes near them, sometimes a little to close but they are both very sweet and friendly. As for energy, no doubt you will need energy and them some more energy. Luck for me they keep themselves entertained in the yard. This past week, we all spend a lot of time in the pool cooling off.

If I had to do again, I would get an African Boerboel. They are gorgeous, I love their build. I wanted one before we got any of our dogs but my very sweet DH wouldn't hear of it; he didn't want to deal with the size, they weigh between 110 to 175; maybe in my next life.

Vino is keeping me busy. The only thing he does that I don't like is, he likes to pull on Canela's hair especially her tail. My husband said its just the way they play and I should let them be but I think it looks painful. I give him a firm NO and he backs off. Sometimes, the sneaky little fellow will pull on my hair too. Again, my husband thinks it's funny. Guess Vino thinks funny and entertaining too but either way hope he grows out of it quick.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Wow Vino reminds me of my Jesse, you have a handsome little guy there, love the pictures keep them coming.:kiss:*


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cuddly little teddy bear!


----------



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow! Your dogs are just so gorgeous. Loved the pics xx


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thanks guys for nice comments... oh, i plan to add more recent but they happen to be on husband camera just got them ... in the meantime here is a picture of Canela acting silly.... she kept moving for one end of the treadmill to other ....turns out she hid some of her treats under it.... guess she was guard duty LOL


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Vino is absolutely adorable! Love his coloring. And really enjoyed seeing the pics of your big dogs, especially next to Vino! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

BFrancs said:


> Thanks guys for nice comments... oh, i plan to add more recent but they happen to be on husband camera just got them ... in the meantime here is a picture of Canela acting silly.... she kept moving for one end of the treadmill to other ....turns out she hid some of her treats under it.... guess she was guard duty LOL


Canela is a silly havanese !! (I love her coloring by the way)


----------

